# MkVI Audio: Weird and Wonderful Kontakt Instruments



## marksumm (Aug 28, 2017)

Hi all,

My work on https://mk6audio.com/ (MkVI Audio) has landed me a role at a far larger sample instrument developer. I want to focus all my attention on this and so MkVI Audio - and its instruments - have *disappeared forever*.


----------



## bbrylow (Aug 28, 2017)

Site to purchase seems to be down.


----------



## marksumm (Aug 29, 2017)

bbrylow said:


> Site to purchase seems to be down.



Hi there. All seems to be fine on my end. Make sure you're using https://mk6audio.com/ (this link) as posted above.


----------



## evilantal (Aug 30, 2017)

Not working for me as well.
I'm getting this WebSense message:

*Could not connect to server*
Overview:

Could not connect to mk6audio.com .

Details:

Peer suddenly disconnected found

Options:

Pressing the button allows you to go to the previous page.

You can try to reload the page or check if the URL is correct.


----------



## Ben H (Aug 30, 2017)

Getting the same "could not connect" error.


----------



## marksumm (Aug 30, 2017)

Hi all. The site should be up back. There was an issue with the sites encryption service but all is fine now.

Very sorry for the downtime. It's beyond frustrating. I've added the discount code MKVICONTROL by way of apology. Use it on any product to get 20% off.

Cheers


----------



## evilantal (Aug 30, 2017)

Very generous, thanks.
Checking them out.


----------



## burp182 (Aug 30, 2017)

Bought the saw right away. Looking forward to it.

Thanks again.


----------



## marksumm (Sep 6, 2017)

Thanks all, the response has been great. The 20% discount ends this Friday and I've begun work on some new instruments.


----------



## mouse (Sep 6, 2017)

These are awesome little libraries well done!


----------



## kurtvanzo (Sep 6, 2017)

Ha! I was so upset with myself yesterday because I found your site and with all the instruments I had assumed you were up for a few years at least... yet I had never heard of you. :/

This thread puts all my questions to rest, thanks. I'll certainly check these out and pick some up. 

If you could post walkthrough videos for the instruments that don't have them, it would be very helpful.


----------



## marksumm (Sep 6, 2017)

kurtvanzo said:


> Ha! I was so upset with myself yesterday because I found your site and with all the instruments I had assumed you were up for a few years at least... yet I had never heard of you. :/
> 
> This thread puts all my questions to rest, thanks. I'll certainly check these out and pick some up.
> 
> If you could post walkthrough videos for the instruments that don't have them, it would be very helpful.



Haha, nope - fresh off the press!

Yes I'm working on better videos at the moment - the current ones were made quiet a while ago, more as a 'sneak peak' rather than a walk-through. Some of the videos are still an accurate representation of the instrument, while others were way off so I didn't upload them. Hopefully I'll have decent videos for all the instruments by the end of the week.


----------



## marksumm (Oct 25, 2017)

I hope the bumping of this thread is permissible!

My work on https://mk6audio.com/ (MkVI Audio) has landed me a role at a far larger sample instrument developer. I want to focus all my attention on this and so MkVI Audio - and its instruments - will be disappearing forever in the coming weeks. There's currently a https://mk6audio.com/ (sale on) and in 2/3 weeks you won't find the instruments anywhere else.

To those that have purchased instruments (thank you!) and want to get in touch, you'll still be able to message me here or via the site's Twitter.

Many thanks to all those that have supported this endeavour - the response has been amazing!


----------



## LandWaterSky (Oct 26, 2017)

Just ordered several more instruments. Terrific work! Best of luck in your new projects.


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 26, 2017)

Please keep the site up Mark, I will be ordering some when I get home this weekend.


----------



## PaulBrimstone (Oct 26, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> Please keep the site up Mark, I will be ordering some when I get home this weekend.


+1 but travelling and need a couple of days. Please stay open a little while!


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 26, 2017)

ps major bummer you need a newer version of Kontakt to open these. I'm not going near 5.7 yet.


----------



## colony nofi (Oct 26, 2017)

Lovely instruments - grabbed them all. Will keep an eye on your future endeavours. Good luck. Can you let us know who you are working for now?


----------



## Kevin Fortin (Oct 26, 2017)

Congratulations!


----------



## marksumm (Oct 27, 2017)

Thanks all! The site will be up for roughly another two weeks.



colony nofi said:


> Lovely instruments - grabbed them all. Will keep an eye on your future endeavours. Good luck. Can you let us know who you are working for now?



Thank you! I _probably_ could say but just to play it safe, I won't divulge any details just yet. 



synthpunk said:


> ps major bummer you need a newer version of Kontakt to open these. I'm not going near 5.7 yet.



I'm 99% sure they'll work fine on [recent] older releases, but I've had no way to check this hence the disclaimer. 

Does anyone know if NI allows you to download older versions somewhere?


----------



## rrichard63 (Oct 27, 2017)

marksumm said:


> ... Does anyone know if NI allows you to download older versions somewhere?


https://www.native-instruments.com/en/support/downloads/update-manager/?q=kontakt&t=updates

(account login required). But only through 5.6.6. Beginning with 5.6.8 you have to use Native Access, and I believe that only the most recent version is available there.


----------



## marksumm (Oct 27, 2017)

rrichard63 said:


> https://www.native-instruments.com/en/support/downloads/update-manager/?q=kontakt&t=updates
> 
> (account login required). But only through 5.6.6. Beginning with 5.6.8 you have to use Native Access, and I believe that only the most recent version is available there.



Thanks!



synthpunk said:


> ps major bummer you need a newer version of Kontakt to open these. I'm not going near 5.7 yet.



I just realised you said 5.7, to which I haven't updated either. The instruments were created using 5.5 and 5.6.


----------



## marksumm (Oct 30, 2017)

Locked in a closing date of November 10th. Will disappear after 23:59 GMT. Cheers!


----------



## devonuk (Oct 31, 2017)

Got the whole series - some really useful stuff. Nice work !


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 1, 2017)

Mark, your freebie would not load into Kontakt 5.66. There were some issues with 5.68 and disappointing libraries I read so I want to stay away from that version. Hopefully we get some good feedback on 5.7.



marksumm said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> I just realised you said 5.7, to which I haven't updated either. The instruments were created using 5.5 and 5.6.


----------



## marksumm (Nov 2, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> Mark, your freebie would not load into Kontakt 5.66. There were some issues with 5.68 and disappointing libraries I read so I want to stay away from that version. Hopefully we get some good feedback on 5.7.



Oh, sorry about that. I should have been more specific - the latest version with which all instruments have been tested is 5.6.8. Of the many hundreds of orders MkVI Audio has received, not one person has complained of an instrument not behaving. Not sure why the freebie failed to load I'm afraid. Completely understand being wary of updates though.


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 3, 2017)

Just grabbed 5 libraries...
https://mk6audio.com/product/ambient-guitar/ (Guitar Harmony)
https://mk6audio.com/product/decay-theory-tape-loops/ (Decay Theory)
https://mk6audio.com/product/water-drums-kontakt/ (Water Drums)
https://mk6audio.com/product/ambient-vocals/ (Murmuration)
https://mk6audio.com/product/musical-saw-sample-instrument/ (Whispering Foil)
and the freebie.

Cheers Mark, and good luck with your new endeavor. Let us know where your hanging your hat if/when you can.


----------



## marksumm (Nov 4, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> Cheers Mark, and good luck with your new endeavor. Let us know where your hanging your hat if/when you can.



Thanks, appreciate that!


----------



## graham (Nov 6, 2017)

Picked up a couple I've had my eye on; big fan of Basinski as well so I'm excited to check out Decay Theory. Cheers!


----------



## marksumm (Nov 8, 2017)

Less than 48 hours until they're gone y'all.



graham said:


> Picked up a couple I've had my eye on; big fan of Basinski as well so I'm excited to check out Decay Theory. Cheers!



Thanks graham!


----------

